# Auto Scrolling of Page



## skghosh44 (Aug 23, 2009)

Recently I am facing a problem. The problem is when I open any page in any program such as Ms Word, Excel, Notepad, any browser like Mozila, Chrome, IE, the page automatically scroll down to the end of page. Whenever I try to scroll the page to the desired position, I could not stop the page. I checked the system with Antivirus, but there is no problem found. 
My system is duel boot system with Win XP SP-3 and Windows 7. In both the OS I am facing same problem. Even in the safe mode the problem is same.

Is it a virus problem or Hardware problem?  Otherwise my system is 100% OK.
Please give me some light to solve the problem with out formating the OS.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 23, 2009)

A very possible guess: try to check if ur mouse's middle button is somehow pressed down. 
Its a default property of mouse for auto scroll.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Aug 24, 2009)

try disconnecting first keyboard and check if problem persist, if yes then try disconnecting mouse and check if problem persist, if yes then your computer have internal problem.
thx


----------



## skghosh44 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks both of you. You are both right.  The problem is with the mouse. As soon as I changed the mouse the problem is solved.


----------

